

Ask YC: What was that tool for rapid prototyping released on News.YC again? - raw--

There was this flash tool that allows people to build GUIs quick, and the founder released all his financials on his site. It was released a couple of months ago, and got pretty big. What was the name of it again? Thanks!
======
ericwaller
Balsamiq Mockups [<http://www.balsamiq.com/products/mockups>]

~~~
raw--
Exactly! Thanks Eric

~~~
ericwaller
No problem

------
balsamiq
Hi, it was me. Let me know if you have any questions. Thanks ericwaller for
answering so quickly! :)

~~~
raw--
Ok! Thanks, great tool - a friend was interested

------
ram1024
[http://jessewarden.com/2007/09/flex-gui-wysiwyg-creator-
prot...](http://jessewarden.com/2007/09/flex-gui-wysiwyg-creator-
prototype.html)

off the top of my google. yes?

~~~
raw--
Hmm, no actually it was commercial.

The person was selling it, and laying open the financials in his blog.

